# Best priced FFL transfer. Davis and Salt lake county's.



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello all, hope everyone is doing well.

Who's got the best price for ffl transfer?? Looking at buying another toy... 

Thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ive Heard that CAbela's will credit you their normal $25 dollar fee towards any purchase >$25. I think you have to purchase the items there at the gun counter, so they basically dont charge a fee with another purchase.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Huge29 said:


> Ive Heard that CAbela's will credit you their normal $25 dollar fee towards any purchase >$25. I think you have to purchase the items there at the gun counter, so they basically dont charge a fee with another purchase.


+1


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

there's a list somewhere. hy pawn is $10 but i opt for an in home ffl for $15 first items $5 each after. sandy shooter's supply

cabelas is a pita to deal with sometimes. take a number and wait...


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

A guy I work with is doing transfers. $15 with a concealed carry permit, $25 without permit. Wednesdays 2 to 7 PM, Thursday thru Saturday all day.
Salt Lake County, Ken's Guns, Ken Hardenbrook 801 201 1998


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Hy and Mike's Pawn, Midvale, $10. Not going to tell you guys again. Cabelas...OMG.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Don't even consider Cabelas - Unless you're into waiting 30-45 min for them to find your gun in the back.

Wasted a good hour and a half on a transfer with them once - won't make that mistake again!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

waspocrew said:


> Don't even consider Cabelas - Unless you're into waiting 30-45 min for them to find your gun in the back.
> 
> Wasted a good hour and a half on a transfer with them once - won't make that mistake again!


true. the last one i did there took about 50 minutes to complete and that was for a simple online order. not a transfer.

there are some helpful employees there but in general the negatives outweigh the positives of going to cabelas for anything these days.


----------

